
Ask HN: Developing an easy to use Coursera like website for my dad - acidity
My father (based out of India) is a retired professional who wants to start an educational video site (e.g. KhanAcademy) but in specific subject (geared towards Accountants). He is what one would consider a non technical guy.<p>Initially, the website&#x2F;content would be free but maybe he wants to monetize it in future.<p>For a start, I setup an account at wordpress.com and even that interface is kind of intimidating. Sites like Netlify requires a Git based workflow which again is not something he is adapt at.<p>What other options do I have? I could but I dont really want to reinvent the wheel to build another custom CMS site for him.
======
hackermailman
Try [https://www.thinkific.com/](https://www.thinkific.com/) it's the same
platform used for [https://daily.poshenloh.com/](https://daily.poshenloh.com/)

------
farrelmahaztra
YMMV but I’ve seen Teachable used well in cases like this. That should allow
you to avoid reinventing the wheel.

